# First ever litter



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Well title says it all my black fuzzy doe give birth today and there looks to be 7 little wigglers in the nest


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

*stalks* I expect photos in the next few days


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

why wait i'll do some in an hour lol shes dead laid back mamma she even carryed one out to show me then took it back in lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

well done

congrats, its an amazing experience the first litter.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

they so small pictures really dont show you how small they are (pet type) btw i guess show ones are alot bigger but omg how warm and pink they look was so hard not to touch.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Babys babys babys so cute and milky bellys too please note i know the date and time is off on the camra its only coz i dont know how to fix the date and time lol


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Look at the little cute pinkies with the milky bellies!!! Congrats!!


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Awww they are soo cute!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

can't wait to see pics of their development!....i may have to steal a couple cuties  xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------

